# Shalamar Medical & Dental College Official Discussion Thread 2014



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Shalamar Medical &Amp;Amp; Dental College Official Discussion Thread 2014*

_Shalamar is EASILY ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL COLLEGES IN PUNJAB. The Merit for Last Year's OPEN MERIT SEATS was 82.7% UHS Aggregate. Last year nearly 3 Crore Rupees were given out as Financial Aid/Scholarships to Students, from all classes taking into account their financial need and their merit/professional examination scores. Shalamar got the HIGHEST PASSING PERCENTAGE in TOTAL (Inc. Results of ALL MBBS Professional Exams), you can check the UHS website for the complete info on the MBBS Exam Results from the previous years.

Here are a few things that make SHALAMAR the best medical college out there._



Shalamar is the ONLY private medical college that ACTUALLY gives out Financial Aid and Need Based & Merit Scholarships inc. Fee Waivers.
Shalamar has TWO Hospitals attached i.e; Shalamar Hospital and Fauji Foundation and in total, they see more patients than any other Private Medical College in Punjab.
Shalamar has the SAME Board of Governors and Trustees as that of LUMS.
Shalamar has the BEST Faculty among Private Medical Colleges in Punjab.
Shalamar has a strategic alliance with AKU.
Shalamar produces THE BEST RESULTS in UHS Professional MBBS Exams better than FMH and CMH or any other.
Shalamar has a GREAT campus with state of the art facilities including elevators and is centrally air conditioned and heated.
Shalamar has MORE research centers than any other private medical college under UHS. It will have it's own research Journal which will likely come out after 3 months Insha Allah.
Shalamar has the BEST PATIENT EXPOSURE among any other private medical college under UHS/in Punjab.
It is recognized by IMED and Avicenna Directory, making all it's students eligible to appear in USMLE.
Shalamar is KNOWN to ADMIT STUDENTS ONLY & ONLY ON MERIT. Sifarish ka koi soch bhi nae sakta, it has that kind of a clean reputation. Last year's merit was 82.9 % OPEN Merit.
Shalamar has a MENTORSHIP PROGRAM for all the new incoming freshman, which means all the new students will be guided by Physicians and Surgeons and teachers of their choice to help and guide them regarding future study and career options, officially.
Shalamar gets it's funds directly from Ministry of Health, Punjab and, countless patients here are treated FREE of COST, unlike any other private medical college.
Shalamar has the BEST EXTRA CURRICULAR STRUCTURE among the Private Medical Colleges in Punjab.
Shalamar Institute of Health Sciences is in process of making it's own POST GRADUATE MEDICAL INSTITUTE. Many of it's departments are ALREADY recognized for FCPS training and MRCS/MRCP.
Shalamar Hospital and Fauji Foundation Hospital are undergoing continuous EXPANSIONS. Bed Count increases by 20% every year and it has the HIGHEST BED OCCUPANCY RATE among Private Medical Colleges under UHS.
This Year Shalamar Hospital established "Rasheeda Begum Cardiac Center", "Khawaja Sharif Ophthalmology Eye Center", Gastroenterology and Hepatology Center, Department of Oncology and Department of Pulmonology. An "Asthma Center" was also established. In 2013, Shalamar Hospital established "Sakina Bibi Institute of Diabetes and Endocrine Research" and "ChildLife Children's Reconstructive Surgery and Research Center" in 2013. Currently, Shalamar Hospital is expanding it's Department of Emergency Medicine, Trauma & Accidents and, Department of Physiotherapy.
Shalamar is the OLDEST PRIVATE HOSPITAL in LAHORE. It has a history of more than 30 years.
Shalamar has a College of Nursing called as "Shalamar Nursing College" and will start "Shalamar College of Allied Health Sciences" in which DPT programs will be offered. They are under the belt of Shalamar Institute of Health Sciences, SIHS.
Shalamar's Girls Hostel is easily one of the BEST Female Hostels, in the entire country.

You can pay the fees in THREE installments as well.

I am a student of Shalamar Medical & Dental College. I "LEFT" CMH, FMH, LMDC and Sharif for SHALAMAR. I feel myself, extremely lucky to be a student/ a part of an institute as great as Shalamar, which established a MAGNANIMOUS NAME Alhumdolilah in a period of 5 Years. Unprecedented Really! 

For More Information and Latest Updates about Shalamar Medical & Dental College, please follow/visit this FB Page:

https://www.facebook.com/shalamarians.official

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Shalamar's merit last year was HIGHER than LMDC, FMH and Sharif and, was EQUAL to CMH.


----------



## Sadia Q (Sep 4, 2014)

*Help*

Hi, I'm from Karachi and wanted to apply to Shalamar.
So is there any issue of domicile or are the admissions on open merit? Also will I have to go to Lahore to give the test or can I give it from Karachi?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Sadia Q said:


> Hi, I'm from Karachi and wanted to apply to Shalamar.
> So is there any issue of domicile or are the admissions on open merit? Also will I have to go to Lahore to give the test or can I give it from Karachi?


Domcile is not an issue but, UHS MCAT is required though.


----------



## Sadia Q (Sep 4, 2014)

That's it right? Not NTS? Also what is the fee structure (hostel included)?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

FSc, Matric and UHS MCAT is all that is required along with an Interview. Tuition Fee is 7,30,000 and Hostel Fee is 9000 per month.

- - - Updated - - -

You can pay the fee in THREE INSTALLMENTS as well.


----------



## rukhie (Sep 11, 2014)

How much financial aid does shalimar medical college offers!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rukhie said:


> How much financial aid does shalimar medical college offers!


The financial aid depends on the following factors:

1. Merit Position
2. Details of Income
3. Details of Assets
4. Amount requested

The Average Amount Ranges from Rs. 40,000 to Rs. 2 Lakhs.  Financial Aid is given every year.


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

I got an e-mail from SMDC admission office and according to them last year closing merit was 78%


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mosin123 said:


> I got an e-mail from SMDC admission office and according to them last year closing merit was 78%


ASK AND EMAIL THEM AGAIN AND ASK THIS:

Initially in the admission season last year, Shalamar had 100 seats, termed as OPEN MERIT seats and the merit of those seats closed at 82.9%. Shalamar got 50 EXTRA SEATS 3 months after the start of the session. Those seats were NOT open merit because admissions on those 50 seats were made 3 months after the start of the session. The merit for those EXTRA 50 SEATS ended at 78.7%. After 3 months, all those on the waiting list for the EXTRA SEATS got admissions elsewhere so for those seats only, the merit dropped. First 100 students started classes in December 2013 and by February 2014 PMDC allotted 50 more seats to Shalamar and, then subsequently people lower down the waiting list were called. Because, people higher on the waiting list got admission already in other colleges. But, the OPEN MERIT was 82.9% last year. There is no such case of extra seats this year so, all 150 will be OPEN MERIT and the merit will be 82%+ again, Insha Allah. 

You can email and ask them again about this or go to Student Affairs to confirm/verify this.  The OPEN MERIT indeed closed at 82.9%.


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

Are admissions still open in shalamar? Or they are closed?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

ramsha786 said:


> Are admissions still open in shalamar? Or they are closed?


admission are open. last date is 15 Nov. they are following 50/50 quota system.. I confirmed it from admission office


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

KRRISH said:


> admission are open. last date is 15 Nov. they are following 50/50 quota system.. I confirmed it from admission office


 But Government medical colleges following Open merit Right ?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

maryyum said:


> But Government medical colleges following Open merit Right ?


Not sure..UHS want open merit but PMDC order them to apply quota system from this year..So its not confirm till 30 oct...But internal resources said that lists made on quota bases ...But still not confirm ..This is pakistan...here new rule can be changed in only 5 minutes...My some resources says that merit ended at 85.5 on open merit..Some says 84.7 on open merit... But some says that merit for boys is 83.4240% and for girls it is 87.6 something...but again its not confirm...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Update:

The First Merit List for Open Merit Seats (130) in Shalamar Medical & Dental College is expected to CLOSE "around/near to" 84% UHS Aggregate. 

- Confirmed from Sources in Student Affairs.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

.....................................


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

medcrazy said:


> .....................................


Hey, don't be upset. It's just what my sources told me. Nothing is FINAL until the merit list actually comes out on 20th November. Till then, chin up mate. :cool!:


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Ya Allah khair


----------



## shazzykhan (Nov 8, 2014)

Allah khair...... Bushra


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks masterh. I really hope the merit is not that high coz if it is then i hv to occupy a seat in another med colg which frankly im not looking forward to... *sigh* i never could hv imagined people wd 82 agg would hv to apply at sharif nd dn be grateful for gettn in coz they didnt get in the top med colgs...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

medcrazy said:


> Thanks masterh. I really hope the merit is not that high coz if it is then i hv to occupy a seat in another med colg which frankly im not looking forward to... *sigh* i never could hv imagined people wd 82 agg would hv to apply at sharif nd dn be grateful for gettn in coz they didnt get in the top med colgs...


Wish you all the best. Let's hope for the best. :thumbsup: However, you should ask your merit position from the Student Affairs Department of SMDC, to know your chances. Call or visit them tomorrow and ask them to tell you, your merit position. There are 130 (Approx) open merit seats.


----------



## asmalik (Sep 27, 2013)

How much Chances with 84.52 UHS Aggregate?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Masterh. Will do IA.

- - - Updated - - -

Asmalik excellent chances IA.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

asmalik said:


> How much Chances with 84.52 UHS Aggregate?


Great chance.


----------



## Iqra143 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does SMDC include expats pakis with different boards as foreigners ( we don't get nationality in gulf)?


----------



## wobajack (Nov 8, 2014)

so to those lucky people who made it into shalamar... well done... 
just wanted to ask a senior how serious the ragging is...???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

wobajack said:


> so to those lucky people who made it into shalamar... well done...
> just wanted to ask a senior how serious the ragging is...???


Ragging in Shalamar is "Lame" because, it's prohibited on the campus and, serious disciplinary action is taken if someone crosses "limits". However, mild ragging is USUAL. You might be asked to sing a song, clean the tables in cafeteria (only if you are willing to) or dance on a song or so (just for boys). Females usually escape ragging on campus, but inside the hostel, there is "some" ragging that is again, mild in intensity because the administration is pretty strict about ragging. You will most likely be asked to pay the bills of seniors or to take them out on a lunch or for ice cream. Nothing serious!


----------



## Iqra143 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does SMDC include expats pakis with different boards as foreigners ( we don't get nationality in gulf)?


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Plz mention about books required for first year mbbs for
Anatomy
Physiology
Biochemistry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

whats the fee structure for foreign students?


----------

